# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Lots of work ahead!

## dazza71

I have recently purchased the "Worst" shack in the best street of my area. A 1950's asbestos house with a fixed tenant for an other 5 months-long story so don't ask.
Want to start as much work-noise- on outside whilst we can't move in. 
This includes building a front rendered brick wall with timber inserts & auto slide gate, converting a freestanding double carport into self contained flat to store the family while I swing my Estwing inside,get slab sorted for (hopefully) 9by6 shed :Biggrin:  and build brick pier 4hip carport.
 Then on too inside :Shock: 
I'll be calling in paybacks from plenty of mates and the reno forum chewin some gigabytes! 
Is it worth getting a contour survey? What do they include ie;plumbing plan? How much do they cost?
Cheers

----------


## dazzler

Welcome and goodluck. 
A 71 vintage Darren.....last of the series!

----------

